# '16 MO PG Jordan Barnes (7/19/2015)



## Jason Svoboda

*Point Guard*
St. Louis (MO) Christian Brothers
*AAU: *St. Louis Eagles

*Ht: *5'9" | *Wt: *150 lbs


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Has offers from IUPUI, Arkansas State and Missouri State per Rivals. Has heard from the Sycamores and is planning on taking unofficials to IUPUI and State in the near future.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Offered by the Sycamores today.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jordan Barnes, CBC
Junior, Point Guard; Offers: Missouri State, Indiana State, others
Another member of the EYBL’s talented St. Louis Eagles 2016 class, Barnes also has interest from Tennessee and St. Louis.


http://810varsity.com/news/players-to-watch-at-best-of-midwest/


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Jason Svoboda

The top to videos in the first post are two game winners he hit this week.


Solid pick-up for the Sycamores. Jordan Barnes can play at a high level. https://t.co/6EQopE3xIi— Trevor Andershock (@INBBallSource) July 19, 2015


----------



## ISUCC

excellent pickup for ISU! Welcome! Looks like Missouri State fans really wanted him to come there, they'll be disappointed.

*Jordan Barnes* is making the most of his offseason tour with the Eagles. CBC's 5-11, 150-pound junior point guard counts offers from SIU-E, Missouri State, IUPUI, Arkansas State, Indiana State and South Alabama. But recently his interest list has grown to include Memphis, Creighton, Wichita State and Tulsa. With a strong season in the EYBL, Barnes hopes that interest translates into offers.

http://www.stltoday.com/sports/high...cle_a85f809a-ed59-11e4-acba-4b5c94621864.html


----------



## TreeTop

Welcome Jordan!  Good luck with your NCAA career!

You certainly don't need to hear this from an ISU fan, but I'm gonna say it anyway...you made a great choice!  THE VALLEY (as you know) is an incredibly strong basketball conference, add to that Coach Lansing and a proven winning culture and you've got a basketball program that COMPETES.

Great to have you as a Sycamore!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Recruiting profile over on Missouri State's site:

http://missouristate.247sports.com/Board/59473/Contents/MBB-2016-Offer-Jordan-Barnes-58-PG-29389699


----------



## pbutler218

Welcome to the sycamore basketball program Jordan!!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Looks like a good early get. Lets hope it sticks, dare I say.


----------



## Bluethunder

Agree.  By all accounts looks like a very solid get for the staff.  PG of the future.  

For those who have the WatchESPN app, you can watch two of his games (Semis and Finals) at the EYBL Peach Jam from this past week.


----------



## Bluethunder

www.tribstar.com/sports/point-guard...e5e-2e66-11e5-9064-e36ab3299b5f.html?mode=jqm


----------



## treeman

I will say that Lansing has had a knack at recruiting kids young then they get "big" offers their senior year and go with that program. Hopefully this one stays true to us, would be a great piece to build a nice recruiting class around. Good job staff!!!!


----------



## Southgrad07

treeman said:


> I will say that Lansing has had a knack at recruiting kids young then they get "big" offers their senior year and go with that program. Hopefully this one stays true to us, would be a great piece to build a nice recruiting class around. Good job staff!!!!



I assume your talking about that Pg for northwestern? He committed far earlier than this and then decommited right around this time going into his Sr yr..Also I can't think of any other recruits Lansing has lost  in his time here..sure he's offered kids early and seen them blow up, but only one has went back on a verbal. Not a bad track record in this day and agr.. Anyways seems like a great get and it looks like he has the knack for hitting the big shot  at the buzzer..I seem to remember another sycamore pg that had a few game winners!


----------



## TreeTop

Southgrad07 said:


> Anyways seems like a great get and it looks like he has the knack for hitting the big shot  at the buzzer..I seem to remember another sycamore pg that had a few game winners!



:cheers:


----------



## ISUCC

someone should put together a youtube highlight video of "game winners" by ISU players, some that would be on there, several by Jake Odum, Carl Richard's shot to beat Creighton in TH, Jake Kelly's shot to beat MSU, the game winner over Illinois State at Terre Haute this year, the shot that beat IU in Terre Haute, Jay Tunnel's 3's that beat Illinois State that one season, that would be a great video to get people fired up.


----------



## sycamorebacker

ISUCC said:


> someone should put together a youtube highlight video of "game winners" by ISU players, some that would be on there, several by Jake Odum, Carl Richard's shot to beat Creighton in TH, the game winner over Illinois State at Terre Haute this year, the shot that beat IU in Terre Haute, Jay Tunnel's 3's that beat Illinois State that one season, that would be a great video to get people fired up.



Brown's at SIU.  And Aaron Carter had some big shots for us.  Actually, Marshall had the game winner at ILL St. but Tunnell was on fire.  Kelly had a big 3 pt play game-winner.  I believe Menser hit two shots to beat IU.  Didn't DB make 3 shots at SIU?  Amazing!


----------



## ISUCC

I knew there were several I missed, but there are a LOT of game winners we've had, and then if you throw all the game winners in there from the 77-78, 78-79 seasons that'd be great. 

I don't know how to edit youtube videos like that, maybe someone on here does.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

How you guys forget the Marico Stinson 3 from the Terre Haute First logo to beat Southern IL is beyond me... lol That kid could rip the nets. 

I agree - video of these would be awesome, especially if they could be synced up with ISU Radio game call of Fritz and before that John Sherman. How awesome would that be?!?! 

Of course it would never happen - but surely someone had audio and footage of most of these.


----------



## TreeTop

Let's do this 5 years from now after Jordan has a chance to add about 10 more to the footage.


----------



## treeman

I like to see what other fan bases say about recruits. And this kid has good reviews with all of them.

Missouri State - wanted him badley. 

Wichita - thought he would be a good pickup (if he went there) and that he will be a great MVC player.

St. Louis - Wondered why they never offered him. They are also pleased that he DIDNT go to SIU or MSU. 

The more I read about the kid, the more I get excited!


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

I used to forecast new recruits as to how they can make us competitive. Now, I'm forecasting how they can help us get to the NCAA Tourney and win games. That's a big change over the last decade or so!

Side note: I'm pretty sure that's Brad Beal from the Wizards hugging Jordan at the end of the second video.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Getting a kid who generates excitement and good comments like Jordan does gives a good indication of the direction this program is going.  Welcome to the Sycamore family Jordan!  You will like it here.


----------



## krwilson2

How many early of Lansing's guys have signed during the early period (November-ish) as opposed to the spring?  Wonder if the Trees keep up the recruiting on him might get some early ink.....


----------



## Southgrad07

krwilson2 said:


> How many early of Lansing's guys have signed during the early period (November-ish) as opposed to the spring?  Wonder if the Trees keep up the recruiting on him might get some early ink.....



You don't get a verbal from a kid in July to have him sign in the spring..Barnes will either sign on the dotted line in November to be a Sycamore or he won't be coming here at all.


----------



## krwilson2

Southgrad07 said:


> You don't get a verbal from a kid in July to have him sign in the spring..Barnes will either sign on the dotted line in November to be a Sycamore or he won't be coming here at all.



Which is why I am wondering if this breaks the norm for ISU.  I don't recall very many early verbals, nor NLIs...am I forgetting names?


----------



## sycamorebacker

krwilson2 said:


> Which is why I am wondering if this breaks the norm for ISU.  I don't recall very many early verbals, nor NLIs...am I forgetting names?



I think we've had plenty of early commitments but I can't name them.


----------



## Southgrad07

Rickman and Kessinger both signed in the fall last year if I'm not mistaken..a lot of our guys through the years are November signees.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Yes, and Page, Bell, Brown, Murphy, Smith, all signed in the fall.  Not sure how early they committed.


----------



## krwilson2

sycamorebacker said:


> Yes, and Page, Bell, Brown, Murphy, Smith, all signed in the fall.  Not sure how early they committed.



Guess I was in TX too long


----------



## Bluethunder

This is about the time of year that you will see most players start to verbal.  The vast majority commit between July and September I would say, and then sign on the dotted line in November.

Remember, one of Jordan's AAU teammates committed to Duke right around the same time, so it is not out of the ordinary.


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## sycamorebacker

I saw a ranking that had his AAU team as #25.

Championship game.  






highlights: 
3:35
5:28
18:22
48:20
1:19:48
1:20:05
1:27:43

 too many long, lob passes,  too many TO's.  However, playing with several top 100 and high major players.
 average defensively
GOOD passer
EXC handler, VG-EXC shooter and very quick.  Looks like VG+ speed to me.  

That's what I got from watching the semi-final and final games.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

sycamorebacker said:


> I saw a ranking that had his AAU team as #25.
> 
> Championship game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> highlights:
> 3:35
> 5:28
> 18:22
> 48:20
> 1:19:48
> 1:20:05
> 1:27:43
> 
> too many long, lob passes,  too many TO's.  However, playing with several top 100 and high major players.
> average defensively
> GOOD passer
> EXC handler, VG-EXC shooter and very quick.  Looks like VG+ speed to me.
> 
> That's what I got from watching the semi-final and final games.



Do you think the LOB passes are (a) part of the offense (b) has anything to do with the level of talent he is playing with? Young PG's make TO's. Average defensively against top 100 talent, I will take it for how many top 100's will he play against in MVC? All in all sounds like a great recruit.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Do you think the LOB passes are (a) part of the offense (b) has anything to do with the level of talent he is playing with? Young PG's make TO's. Average defensively against top 100 talent, I will take it for how many top 100's will he play against in MVC? All in all sounds like a great recruit.



Right.  I didn't intend to sound negative.  Just trying to be objective.  I really like him as a recruit.  I think he could really help us and I'm excited to get him.


----------



## southernindianaballer

Just my thoughts...  This is a very, very solid pickup for ISU.  Of course his height may be considered a liability.  It seems he has learned to utilize other strengths to offset that liability.  Foot speed and lateral quickness seems good.  Can pass and has good anticipation.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Indiana State head coach Greg Lansing is at CBC today to see 2016 PG and Sycamore commit Jordan Barnes @JBtoocold— Prep Hoops Missouri (@PrepHoopsMO) September 16, 2015


----------



## ISUCC

good news


CBC 2016 PG Jordan Barnes @JBtoocold will sign with Indiana State #Sycamores on Wednesday at 2 PM— Scott Burgess (@scottybscout) November 10, 2015


----------



## TreeTop

https://twitter.com/JBtoocold/status/664560782613463041


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Jordan Barnes Signs National Letter Of Intent With Sycamore Basketball*






Indiana State head basketball coach Greg Lansing announced today (Nov. 11) the signing of Jordan Barnes to a national letter of intent to join the Sycamore Basketball Family. Barnes will join the roster in time for the 2016-17 season.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## Bluethunder

Nice!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Article on "Mr. Clutch" Jordan Barnes.

https://www.varsityviews.com/storie...f-beating-the-buzzer/5644ec82caa95b0300b2b01c


----------



## Jason Svoboda

https://vine.co/v/iqgLdVT0rQI


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Barnes footage starts around 0:57 mark:


----------



## SycamoreSage

I think some of you are being too hard on Lansing and his staff on recruiting. I think that Jordan Barnes is a terrific catch. And let us not forget that Lansing lost Bryant McIntosh to Northwestern two years ago after he had committed. Then he lost Bronson Kessinger, last year's No. 1 freshman recruit, to injury. Clemons was another excellent catch. We may have had a different team this season  if we had McIntosh and Kessinger.

Rickman and Murphy need work but have promise. Don't know anything about Trey Knight but we have plenty of potential in the backcourt. .


----------



## bluestreak

Good article on Jordan Barnes.
http://www.stltoday.com/sports/high-school/boys-basketball/barnes-gets-hot-in-third-quarter-as-cbc-pushes-past/article_9e47295c-e676-11e5-bf11-2f6f099aaa75.html


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## bluestreak

Jordan Barnes named First Team All-Metro Selectionhttp://www.stltoday.com/sports/high-school/all-metro/boys-basketball/first-team/collection_59b1dc8a-f916-11e5-a75c-cba2550127aa.html

The other four players committed to schools like Duke, kansas State, Illinois and Iowa.


----------



## bluestreak

The Jordan Barnes signing was mentioned in the article on SLU's hiring of Travis Ford. Crews really struck out on the St. Louis recruiting. Good for us, (and Duke, Kansas State, ect.) but it cost Crews his job.

http://www.stltoday.com/sports/columns/ben-frederickson/benfred-selling-slu-to-local-players-is-ford-s-priority/article_19d576ed-46a0-516f-bef2-80362f72f294.html


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Steph Curry of the Valley?

http://www.courierpress.com/story/s...-curry-missouri-valley-conference/1036411001/


----------



## TreeTop

https://twitter.com/NickYahl/status/1001543497990725633


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406406419113340928


----------



## Bluethunder

Good luck Jordan


----------



## krwilson2

He will have a long, successful career there


----------



## child

Great to hear!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429844011150462979


----------

